# Carbon filters



## jaypython (Jan 30, 2014)

Do any of you guys use carbon/ charcoal filters for your reptile room? 
I saw a guy on you tube mention that he had one in his snake room to absorb bad smells and odours when the snakes poop...

I currently have 5 snakes in my rep room and sometimes it smells bad if one of them has had a clear out.... Obviously instantly cleaning the viv removes the source of the problem but opening the windows in winter isn't an option..

Any help greatfuly received..

Regards...


----------



## deepfriedfunk (Apr 25, 2013)

Hydroponics websites sell carbon filters just for that, for all them smelly erm *cough* tomatoes!

You would need to buy an exhaust fan and it still wouldn't deal with the smell actually in the room, just stop it spreading through the rest of the house.

Maybe an ozone generator might do some good.


----------



## jaypython (Jan 30, 2014)

deepfriedfunk said:


> Hydroponics websites sell carbon filters just for that, for all them smelly erm *cough* tomatoes!
> 
> You would need to buy an exhaust fan and it still wouldn't deal with the smell actually in the room, just stop it spreading through the rest of the house.
> 
> Maybe an ozone generator might do some good.


Lol.... Ok thanks for your advice ... I will look into that 
Regards


----------



## Terapod (Aug 1, 2013)

Terapod recommends growell :whistling2:


----------



## jaypython (Jan 30, 2014)

Terapod said:


> Terapod recommends growell :whistling2:


Growell?


----------



## scooper87 (Jul 24, 2011)

lol dont bother with growell... or any hydro shop. get an air purifier that uses active carbon filter pads,
i got one from ebay £45-£50, its got 3 modes/speeds, an built in ionizer( separate on/off button ) carbon filter are good but youll need more equipment to make it run, also the filters dont last for ever so a £5-£6 pad for an air purifier has got to bet cheaper than buyin new filters wen needed.
unless u got a big reptile room or shed id go with a purifier as it will look neater in the house.

as for you opening of windows in winter, mines never shuts, just have a fan blowin at the open window to let the room air get out quicker an stop the cold air gussin in, thats what ive found anyway


----------

